# Practice Score VS Actual Score



## adamgram (Apr 4, 2011)

I am getting ready to take the FE exam this coming weekend and I'm just curious if anyone knows of a list (forum post, etc) of previous test takers practice test scores vs their actual scores. I am taking the general test and took the lindenbergh practice exam yesterday. I scored a 63% on the morning session and a 48% on the afternoon. I know that means I have cramming to do but I'm curious how the practice test stacks up to the real thing so I can decide whether I have a chance and to buckle down and study or if I'm screwed and should just answer "c" for everything. Thanks!


----------



## hombre (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't have a straight answer for you, but I would recommend that you go back through your answers to the practice test and determine exactly what you did wrong. If you are like me you will be amazed how many stupid blunders you made, and will be more fastidious as a result.

For what it's worth, I remember feeling pretty unprepared for this exam but I passed on the first try. I was also only out of school for a few months. You'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

many states will only tell you pass/fail, so a comparison isn't going to help. THe morning is a broad range of sampling, while the afternoon, even for the general goes a little deeper into topics. Look at the afternoon section to see where you went wrong and focus there this late in the game. Math and chemistry are HUGE portions of the test content.


----------



## adamgram (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys both seem to be in line with what my plan was for the 2 days before the exam. I've taken 4 practice exams so I plan on going over all of them and figuring out how to do as many of the problems I got wrong with the help of the supplied reference manual as I have time for.

I'm just confused by the scoring. I know that a 70 is passing but that isn't 70% and how they come up with the score isn't public knowledge, so I'm just trying to figure out how close my practice tests have been to passing. I've read on some forums people saying a passing score of 70 is equivalent to a raw score of 40%-50% but that just seems way too low. When you take into account that you can expect about 25% of your guesses to be right that means you can pass only knowing about 30% of the test? That's just what I read online, and it doesn't seem right to me. Either way since we can't know for sure that's why I was looking for what other test takers' experiences have been.


----------



## adamgram (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, and I got my B.S. in Math 4.5 years ago, then 1 year ago started taking engineering classes. It's the subjects I haven't had classes in that I'm doing poorly in.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

i really wouldn't waste the time worrying about it, you wont gain anything other than frustration by not knowing. Use the percentages to find your weak areas. it will be a much better use of your time.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2011)

I hope this is encouraging - I always had very low scores on practice exams. I passed PE, so practice exam was not a good indicator.


----------



## Silkworm (Apr 5, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> many states will only tell you pass/fail, so a comparison isn't going to help. THe morning is a broad range of sampling, while the afternoon, even for the general goes a little deeper into topics. Look at the afternoon section to see where you went wrong and focus there this late in the game. Math and chemistry are HUGE portions of the test content.


According to the specification, only 9% of the test is chemistry....hard to believe that there will be lots of chem on Saturday? I hope not.


----------

